# Who will get promoted from the Championship ?



## richart (Mar 8, 2012)

The mighty Royals have won their last seven games in a row, and are now just 3 points off the Saints top spot in the Championship, with a game in hand. Two points behind West Ham having played the same number of games. Just one goal conceded in this run. Perfect timing to grab a top two spot, and to avoid the heartache of the Play Offs. We have been in five play offs including three finals and never won one. 

Who do you think will get automatic promotion, and who are you tipping to win the Play Offs ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 8, 2012)

I think Southampton might wobble near the line and the Royals may nick it. Think West Ham will go up as Champions but then the 2nd spot is going to go to the wire. Who have Reading got in the run in?


----------



## chrisd (Mar 8, 2012)

Other than the mighty Eagles???


Don't really care!


----------



## Piece (Mar 8, 2012)

Watford.

:rofl:


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Other than the mighty Eagles???


Don't really care!
		
Click to expand...

  Now where is the two fingers reply ?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2012)

The Hammers and The Royals with Southampton losing to 'Olloway's 'Ooligans in the play-off final.....


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I think Southampton might wobble near the line and the Royals may nick it. Think West Ham will go up as Champions but then the 2nd spot is going to go to the wire. Who have Reading got in the run in?
		
Click to expand...

Next few games are not too bad, Leicester, Doncaster, Peterborough and Barnsley but we do have a difficult last eight games including West Ham, Southampton, Birmingham and Brighton all away. Mind you West Ham are struggling at home, and couldn't even beat Watford, and Southampton are not as strong as at the beginning of the season. Just couldn't bear being beaten in the Play Off finals two years in a row.


----------



## richart (Mar 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			The Hammers and The Royals with Southampton losing to 'Olloway's 'Ooligans in the play-off final.....
		
Click to expand...

If Blackpool get into the Play Offs I think they could win again. Most attacking team in the division, and less likely to freeze than most


----------



## louise_a (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought we (Blackpool) were in with a chance of automatics but the last 2 games have probably put paid to that. Reding are looking very good at the moment (have they peaked to early) West Ham are still picking up lots of points but have had a couple of blips recently, Southampton have bounced back after a shakey period, Brum still have games in hand but had a lot of games this seaosn so far, Hull are boring but picking points up, Cardiff have fallen off the pace a little. Middlesbrough and well placed and Brighton are still keeping up. I think the top six will come from those nine. Still nearly a quarter of the season to go, but I think the top 2 will come from West ham, Brum and Reading, the next 3 Southampton, Middlesbrough and hopefully Blackpool.
Pool do have a great record in playoffs but have aweful records against both Brum and West Ham, so I hope if the pool dont go on a 10 game winning run, I hope those 2 get automatic.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 8, 2012)

West Ham, Reading and  the mighty Forest for the play off place or is that wishful thinking ?


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 8, 2012)

I am going for West Ham and Southampton. Theres usually a surprise for the play offs - a form team that just creeps into 6th spot. Hull anyone?

Of course - the mighty Palace might just do it! Although I am am very pleased we look like we are now safe from relegation......


----------



## louise_a (Mar 8, 2012)

Think its a step too far Midnight, would happily play them in the playoffs is its like it was 2 years ago.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 8, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Think its a step too far Midnight, would happily play them in the playoffs is its like it was 2 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

I did say it was wishful thinking mate, and I have erased that game from my memory:ears:


----------



## Crow (Mar 8, 2012)

Play up the foxes!


----------



## Mick47 (Mar 8, 2012)

Crow said:



			Play up the foxes!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that would do nicely, alas not very likely.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 9, 2012)

Reading. 

:thup:


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 9, 2012)

SOUTHAMPTON !! :whoo:, i think reading will start to lose games towards the end off the season as they have a hard run in ,with the likes of west ham,brighton & birmingham on the last day COYR


----------



## Tiger (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm a hammer and went to Uni in Southampton and have played at St Mary's so I'd be happy with West Hamtop Saints second. Reading can't sustain this run to the end of the season but if Lambert or Lallana got a serious injury things could change. Whoever finishes 3rd won't go up though!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Mar 9, 2012)

Not Derby unfortunately


----------



## john0 (Mar 9, 2012)

Boro will piss the play-offs :whoo:


----------



## A1ex (Mar 9, 2012)

Reading have some tough games but so does everyone. The Championship is very unpredictable. West Ham almost got beat by Watford the other night and Southampton's home banker resulted in 2 dropped points.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2012)

Blackpool's problem is defending leads (a bit like last season in the prem, I still have nightmares about both Bolton and Blackburn way).
Several times this year we have gone behind only to come back and win near the end of the game, then the last 2 matches we scored first, results being drawing one and losing one.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh no, McDermott manager of the month. Bound to lose now to Leicester


----------



## A1ex (Mar 9, 2012)

Another double. Feds got POTM aswell.

Leicester will be very tricky, they're a decent side who I fancy to make a late play off push. A win against them and another three points at Doncaster would probably put us top for the trip to Barnsley.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

Leicester very inconsistent, but seem to play better against the good teams. Hopefully Kebe will be back as he terrorised them last season.

We need good results in the next four games, bearing in mind the difficult last four away games to come. Don't like the look of playing Birmingham on the last day of the season, unless they have booked their Play Off place, and have nothing to play for.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 9, 2012)

That was the best I've seen Kebe play. He missed about 4 one on ones aswell. A few more goals and it would've been the best individual display I've ever seen.

Nugent and Beckford will provide a test for the defence anyway. Dyer is a handful on his day.

Not concerned with Birmingham away really, it'll either be settled by then or a must win game. If that is the case then it doesn't matter who you play, the pressure will be on regardless.

West Ham, Brighton and Southampton away in the space of 3 weeks late March-Mid April will be the real key. A quick look at Southampton shows they have away games at Millwall, Hull, Blackpool, Palace and Boro. I'd be very surprised if they win 2 of those, let alone more. They've only won 6 out of 17 away games as it is.

West Ham have got a tough run in aswell. Stand outs are Reading, Boro, Birmingham, Brighton and Hull at home. Trip to Leeds, Burnley and Leicester.

No pressure on us, so nothing to lose. If we don't go up we'll enjoy he play offs. If we miss out in those again we'll actually have serious money to spend in the summer and get Top two next season :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2012)

We had some serious money to spend last summer, and we still have it, bar the Â£11million paid to our owner! :angry:


----------



## gregbwfc (Mar 9, 2012)

Think the donkey lashers might miss out, actually.
I'll go for West Ham, Reading top 2, Brum via play offs.
Bolton next year (cos sure as **** we're down this year - deservedly so)


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 9, 2012)

The Seagulls of Brighton to go up via the play offs.


----------



## johnboywalton (Mar 9, 2012)

West Ham Champions, I really think we have the squad to finish the season strongly, runner-up I can not see pass Southampton or Reading(If they have not peaked to early!)

I fancy Blackpool or either Southhampton/Reading to grab the "play off" spot!


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 9, 2012)

john0 said:



			Boro will piss the play-offs :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

The only sensible answer!

"C'mon Boro"

Mogga's men will be there


----------



## Essex_Stu (Mar 9, 2012)

Reading and West Ham to go up Automatically. Blackpool to beat Southampton in Play off final.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2012)

That'll do for me Stu, another trip to Wembley to see the pool win.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

After seeing us lose in three Play Off finals I vowed to never go to another one. Trouble is my mate that I went last year with, enjoyed the day out so much he wants to go back whoever is in the final.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 9, 2012)

No better place to be when your team wins, must be hell if you lose though.


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

louise_a said:



			No better place to be when your team wins, must be hell if you lose though.
		
Click to expand...

:blah:


----------



## sev112 (Mar 9, 2012)

Madjeski won't want Reading going up again - he'll have to shell out for players again
He'll prefer a couple more games in the p(l)ayoffs, i.e. a Wembley set of gate receipts


----------



## richart (Mar 9, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Madjeski won't want Reading going up again - he'll have to shell out for players again
He'll prefer a couple more games in the p(l)ayoffs, i.e. a Wembley set of gate receipts
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but what about the proposed Russian takeover ? We will be rolling in roubles soon.:mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2012)

Think Reading will make it this year one way or another. If they get the Ruski roubles then I think they'll buy a side capable of mid table comfort each year and won't be relegation fodder. Get a good cup run every year and jobs a good un


----------



## A1ex (Mar 9, 2012)

sev112 said:



			Madjeski won't want Reading going up again - he'll have to shell out for players again
He'll prefer a couple more games in the p(l)ayoffs, i.e. a Wembley set of gate receipts
		
Click to expand...



Wembley play off isn't a big money spinner on its own. The Football League have to hire Wembley from the FA which costs a fortune. The money is then split between two teams. Tidy sum yes, but nothing compared to promotion.

The money spinner is a season in the Premiership. Sold out home games, increased sponsorship, value of the assets (players) increasing, Â£30m TV money and prize money for league placing. Then even relegaton comes with parachute payments. 

Now Madejski has sold the club the new owners have mentioned promotion is the priority, either this season or next season.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 10, 2012)

For sentimental reasons I'd like to see the 'ammers back where they belong... 

My old Mum was evacuated from West Ham along with my Grandparents when their home took a direct hit... Due to Grandad getting a good job with EMI they never returned to the east end to live after the war... Mum's heart remained in West Ham and she always checked their result of a Saturday afternoon... Always an extra spring in her step if they won...

C'mon the Irons!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 10, 2012)

it is reckoned that the play off losers get around Â£4milllion, as there is usually an agreement between the clubs palying that the loser gets all the cash.


----------



## sev112 (Mar 10, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Wembley play off isn't a big money spinner on its own. The Football League have to hire Wembley from the FA which costs a fortune. The money is then split between two teams. Tidy sum yes, but nothing compared to promotion.

The money spinner is a season in the Premiership. Sold out home games, increased sponsorship, value of the assets (players) increasing, Â£30m TV money and prize money for league placing. Then even relegaton comes with parachute payments. 

Now Madejski has sold the club the new owners have mentioned promotion is the priority, either this season or next season.
		
Click to expand...

Shows how out of touch i am - i didnt know he had sold the club


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2012)

Think the Hammers are getting worried now. Eight wins in a row and counting for the Royals.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 10, 2012)

Another disaster for Blackpool, play offs are looking a struggle if this keeps up, most teams have games in hand.


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 10, 2012)

Seagulls move into the play off places!


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 10, 2012)

Not the mighty foxes that's for sure we are pants!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 10, 2012)

Our next 4 games are Brighton home, Leicester home, Reading away and Southampton at home, all teams mentioned in this thread. Not confident about any, although 2 weeks ago  I would have been looking for around 9 or 10 points from them.


----------



## richart (Mar 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Our next 4 games are Brighton home, Leicester home, Reading away and Southampton at home, all teams mentioned in this thread. Not confident about any, although 2 weeks ago  I would have been looking for around 9 or 10 points from them.
		
Click to expand...

You might pick up a point against Leicester Louise.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 10, 2012)

Middlesbrough stay 4th without playing. Leeds tomorrow, which is played very much like a derby match. Red cards and crunching tackles... wouldn't want to predict the result.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 10, 2012)

Cancelled golf today to make it to the game.

Leicester aren't a bad team, just lack a finisher. Not impressed by Beckford or Nugent. We didn't play that well, Kebe was injured and McAnuff had a quiet game. Defended well and scored three very good goals.


----------



## Evesdad (Mar 10, 2012)

Beckford was a waste of money when we had the option of yakubu! Need a target man a mdf big time!


----------



## papyt (Mar 11, 2012)

i had a Â£20 bet that BLACKPOOL would bounce back up after yesterday its down the pan!!!!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 11, 2012)

I haven't given up hope yet Payt.


----------



## richart (Mar 14, 2012)

Disappointing point at Donny, but still moved into second and pushed West Ham down to third. Would be interesting if West ham played Birmingham in the play off final. A game that neither team could afford to lose.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 15, 2012)

We battered 'em. Just one of those nights. A point isn't too bad and at least people will stop talking about the winning run.


----------



## richart (Mar 15, 2012)

A1ex said:



			We battered 'em. Just one of those nights. A point isn't too bad and at least people will stop talking about the winning run.
		
Click to expand...

Booked my tickets for Blackpool. Should be a cracking game.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 15, 2012)

I hope we can get back on the winning trail before we play you, two home games before then, Brighton and then Leicester.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 15, 2012)

richart said:



			Booked my tickets for Blackpool. Should be a cracking game.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the sound of glory hunters coming out of the woodwork


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2012)

Back in the top six after a good win today, Soton and Reading still going to well for my liking.

Richart, I think I am going down for the Reading game next week now, any advice on watering holes that are good for away fans?


----------



## nufc86 (Mar 17, 2012)

fancy leeds to nick a playoff place


----------



## A1ex (Mar 18, 2012)

Not much near the ground. Only a Holiday Inn bar about 15 mins away. The Madejski Hotel is nice but expensive and home fans only!


----------



## richart (Mar 18, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Is that the sound of glory hunters coming out of the woodwork 

Click to expand...

Cheeky monkey, where were you when we we were in the old fourth division ? Probably not born come to think about it.

Louise, The Three Guineas on the station approach is designated an away supporters pub. It is miles from the ground though so only worth going to if you are coming down by train. Reading is dreadful for decent pubs, so recommend if you are driving down you find somewhere out of town.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 18, 2012)

Cheers for that.


----------



## Macster (Mar 19, 2012)

Hull City unbeaten in 11 games now I think....but for a couple of wins we'd be well up there .......who knows, we've done it before in the playoffs


----------



## A1ex (Mar 19, 2012)

Hope you smash Southampton this week!


----------



## PaulE (Mar 20, 2012)

nufc86 said:



			fancy leeds to nick a playoff place
		
Click to expand...

Shhh. Don't tell anyone about us.


----------



## Laughing Gravy (Mar 20, 2012)

PaulE said:



			Shhh. Don't tell anyone about us.

Click to expand...

If only!  I hope but fear we've left it a touch too late.


----------



## PaulE (Mar 21, 2012)

We have after that result.:angry:


----------



## golfsaint (Mar 21, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Hope you smash Southampton this week!
		
Click to expand...

Ops !


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 21, 2012)

PaulE said:



			We have after that result.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

 YOU REDS! YOU REDS! Still grinning like a cheshire cat. Gareth McCleary = Next Lionel Messi! You heard it hear first!


----------



## louise_a (Mar 21, 2012)

Southampton still going well, despite my feeling they would hiccup again but everyone else is stuttering, even Reading lost badly last night. Will Big Sam revert to type with West Ham having a bad run? Will a long season fiballly tell on Birmingham? Will the mighty Blackpool get on a good run and seal a place place, we have some gig games coming up Leicester at home tonight followed by Reading away and Southampton at home. April looks easier but who knows in this division.


----------



## A1ex (Mar 21, 2012)

Not bothered about our defeat. That's 3 away games in a row we had so always hard to carry on picking up points away. West Ham only drawing made the night acceptable. Another awful performance by them highlights the pressure they're under to go up. We're still exceeding all expectations so just happy to be up there.

West Ham have a tough few games coming up so if we can beat Blackpool then we'll be in good shape for the big game at Upton Park next weekend :thup:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 22, 2012)

Quite a game at Bloomfield Rd tonight, late equaliser for a 3-3 draw, we were exposed by quick breakaways and set pieces as usual. Could be a long drive back on Saturday, but we have had some great performances away from home this season so I will go down optimistic.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2012)

Just getting ready to leave for the big game against Blackpool. Need a win to stay ahead of the Hammers, and also so I don't get a load of stick from Louise. Might even have a few beers seeing as it is a bit on the hot side.


----------



## richart (Mar 24, 2012)

:whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Mar 25, 2012)

Fair play Richart you were far better, just got home, it has been a long day, nice few drinksa pre match at a nice pub in Theale was the hoghlight. First trip to the Maj Stad, decent place with good facilities and a very good choice of food. Pitch looked good, and they play rugby on it too. far better than our pitch.


----------



## richart (Mar 25, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Fair play Richart you were far better, just got home, it has been a long day, nice few drinksa pre match at a nice pub in Theale was the hoghlight. First trip to the Maj Stad, decent place with good facilities and a very good choice of food. Pitch looked good, and they play rugby on it too. far better than our pitch.
		
Click to expand...

Glad you had a good day Louise, even if the result didn't go your way. Cracking goal Blackpool scored, the shot was hit straight at us where we sat behind the goal, and it was in the moment LuaLua hit it. Did you see Pearce our centre half take out the referee ?


----------



## louise_a (Mar 31, 2012)

Great win today for Blackpool and also from Reading, thew other results were good for both teams too. Hope everyone enjoyed watching the Tangerines on TV.


----------



## Piece (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks Dirty Leeds for your three points today! :whoo:


----------



## richart (Mar 31, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Great win today for Blackpool and also from Reading, thew other results were good for both teams too. Hope everyone enjoyed watching the Tangerines on TV.
		
Click to expand...

I did but only because they beat Southampton.:ears: Glad they didn't put that team out against us.

Great win today against the Hammers. Bring on Colin's boys next.


----------



## PaulE (Apr 2, 2012)

Piece said:



			Thanks Dirty Leeds for your three points today! :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome.
We like to do our bit for charity.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 2, 2012)

Still grinning after Radi's hat trick against Palace


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

I think both Reading and Southampton will gain the automatic promotion spots, and then I hope West Ham come through the play-off's. Got a soft spot for Reading as my brother played for them between 2004 and 2008 and therefore played in the side that won the 2005â€“06 Championship when they lost only twice and had a league haul of 106 points. The players' private party after their last game at home against QPR was a brilliant night.....from what (little!) I can remember!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			I think both Reading and Southampton will gain the automatic promotion spots, and then I hope West Ham come through the play-off's. Got a soft spot for Reading as my brother played for them between 2004 and 2008 and therefore played in the side that won the 2005â€“06 Championship when they lost only twice and had a league haul of 106 points. The players' private party after their last game at home against QPR was a brilliant night.....from what (little!) I can remember!
		
Click to expand...

Is your brother Glen then Paul ?


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

richart said:



			Is your brother Glen then Paul ?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it is Rich! Plying his trade at Wrexham now and looks like a right Pikey!! But that Reading side was excellent, and a really good bunch of blokes, particularly Steve Sidwell and Nicky Shorey. Played golf with 7 of them once and the amount of money they were staking on the game (bearing in mind they were only 'championship' players) made me wince!

Remember taking 10 mates to for a weekend in Reading staying at the Madjeski and we went to a game. About 7 of them weren't really into football and stayed in the players lounge both during and for a couple of hours after the game. Apparently we consumed more Guinnes in 4 - 5 hours than what was normally sold in two or 3 months! Hopefully that record still stands today!!


----------



## richart (Apr 2, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Unfortunately it is Rich! Plying his trade at Wrexham now and looks like a right Pikey!! But that Reading side was excellent, and a really good bunch of blokes, particularly Steve Sidwell and Nicky Shorey. Played golf with 7 of them once and the amount of money they were staking on the game (bearing in mind they were only 'championship' players) made me wince!

Remember taking 10 mates to for a weekend in Reading staying at the Madjeski and we went to a game. About 7 of them weren't really into football and stayed in the players lounge both during and for a couple of hours after the game. Apparently we consumed more Guinnes in 4 - 5 hours than what was normally sold in two or 3 months! Hopefully that record still stands today!!
		
Click to expand...

Glen is an absolute legend at Reading, and would get into most supporters all time Reading team. The biggest winger I have ever seen, and with fantastic skills. Having supported Reading since the late 60's, the 2005/6 and 2006/7 seasons were unbelievable.

Sounds like you are a bit of a legend at the Madjeski as well then Paul, even if it is for your drinking skills.


----------



## PieMan (Apr 2, 2012)

richart said:



			The biggest winger I have ever seen 




			Yes, probably the only 6'3 footballer who cannot head a ball!




			Sounds like you are a bit of a legend at the Madjeski as well then Paul, even if it is for your drinking skills.

Click to expand...

No not me, but some of my mates kept the bar staff very busy that day! Yes brother got the footballing ability; I got the looks and the physique................ :whoo:
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Apr 7, 2012)

Dirty Leeds.:angry::angry:


----------



## richart (Apr 12, 2012)

Big game tomorrow. Saints away. Winners almost certain to be promoted and likely to win the Championship. Would be more confident if we had a few more fit players after the Leeds game. I understand that the referee at Leeds next game, told one of the Leeds players that he thought they deliberately went out to injure Reading players. Surprise surprise Warnock was outraged by the referee's suggestion, even though they had another player sent off for trying to disembowel a Derby player.


----------



## harvey4banger (Apr 13, 2012)

Reading, come on the Royals


----------



## louise_a (Apr 17, 2012)

Congratulations to Reading.

Good night for Blackpool too, just 2 points needed from 2 games to secure a playoff place and we do like playoffs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2012)

A&E at Royal Berks will be lively later then.


----------



## richart (Apr 17, 2012)

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 17, 2012)

not a great attendance though Richart considering a win meant promotion.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 17, 2012)

richart said:



			:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Glad we could oblige! 

We are staying up! Yay!


----------



## A1ex (Apr 18, 2012)

louise_a said:



			not a great attendance though Richart considering a win meant promotion.
		
Click to expand...

Was a sell out in home ends.... Forest brought 1,200 so had around 1,500 empty seats in away end.

Buzzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!


----------



## louise_a (Apr 18, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Was a sell out in home ends.... Forest brought 1,200 so had around 1,500 empty seats in away end.

Buzzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, I was basing my comment on it looking a lot bigger when I was there last month.


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Glad we could oblige! 

We are staying up! Yay!
		
Click to expand...

One of the Forest fans put on their fanzine he thought it was really nice that Reading did a pitch invasion for them staying up.

Now I just need to find a way of buying a season ticket without HID finding out.:mmm:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 18, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Was a sell out in home ends.... Forest brought 1,200 so had around 1,500 empty seats in away end.

Buzzinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng!
		
Click to expand...

1200, not bad for a week day! We always seem to travel well. Madjeski is a right fart to get to if you don't know the area though! No atmosphere when I went a few years back. Could have been the fact it was a boring 0-0 draw though! Some of the Forest fans were so bored they started fighting with each other!


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			1200, not bad for a week day! We always seem to travel well. Madjeski is a right fart to get to if you don't know the area though! No atmosphere when I went a few years back. Could have been the fact it was a boring 0-0 draw though! Some of the Forest fans were so bored they started fighting with each other! 

Click to expand...


Lucky you will not be having to play us in the foreseeable future then.:ears:


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 18, 2012)

richart said:



			Lucky you will not be having to play us in the foreseeable future then.:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I know, dodged a bullet there!


----------



## A1ex (Apr 19, 2012)

Forest bringing 1,200 is decent support for essentially a nothing game for them. It's just a shame the away end can't be made any smaller. That way richart might've got a ticket


----------



## Aztecs27 (Apr 19, 2012)

A1ex said:



			Forest bringing 1,200 is decent support for essentially a nothing game for them. It's just a shame the away end can't be made any smaller. That way richart might've got a ticket 

Click to expand...

Lol! But yea, we bemoan our team when things aren't going right (so, all the time then) but we are pretty good at away support, always have been. Aside from being in the middle of nowhere, I really rated the madj.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2012)

Fantastic 4-0 win today for Blackpool, payoff place is secured and we do have a great record in the playoffs. Hope I am not tempting fate.


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2012)

There's something I like about Ian Holloway... 
But sorry, Blackpool are not a Premier league club...


----------



## louise_a (Apr 21, 2012)

If we win the playoffs we will be, again.

If you say certain teams shouldn't in the premeir league, you might as well say make it a franchise,  if a team wins the right to play in the premier league, they should be allowed to play there, regardless of anything else.


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2012)

CHAMPIONS.:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 21, 2012)

louise_a said:



			If you say certain teams shouldn't in the premeir league, you might as well say make it a franchise,  if a team wins the right to play in the premier league, they should be allowed to play there, regardless of anything else.
		
Click to expand...

If the team have earned the right to play in the top flight then thats where they should be... But, that doesn't necessarily make the club they play for a top flight one....

Spitting hairs, maybe... But I feel there is [all be it a subtle one] a difference...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 21, 2012)

Any team except West Ham. I hate Big Sam and it would be great to see him fail to get West Ham promoted.

Though his mates in the media will still stick up for him and lay the blame elsewhere.


----------



## johnboywalton (Apr 23, 2012)

The Hammers still have a slim chance for the 2nd place spot, good win tonight, pressure must now be on Southampton.

West Ham win and Southampton lose, then up we go, without the tension of the play offs


----------



## louise_a (Apr 23, 2012)

A good situation for the play off teams, failing to get automatic on the last day of the season must have a demoralising effect.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2012)

Congratualations to Southaompton now bring on the play offs  WHU v Cardiff and Brum v Blackpool, looking forward to a repeat of the 2010 final hopefully.


----------



## johnboywalton (Apr 28, 2012)

Gutted......predict West Ham v Birmingham final with the Hammers just edging it.
Sorry Louise


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2012)

We will see Johnboy, Pool have a great record in playoffs in ther past, qualified 6 times, got to the final 5 times, won the final 4 times.
Not great records recently against either West Ham or Brum though, its going to be an interesting 3 weeks.


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Congratualations to Southaompton now bring on the play offs WHU v Cardiff and Brum v Blackpool, looking forward to a repeat of the 2010 final hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not!!! Blackpool yes but Cardiff no time for them. Blackpool v Hammers would be better:thup:


----------



## louise_a (Apr 28, 2012)

ah but a repeat means we beat Cardiff at Wembley again, its all good!


----------



## In_The_Rough (Apr 28, 2012)

louise_a said:



			ah but a repeat means we beat Cardiff at Wembley again, its all good!
		
Click to expand...

Lightning doesnt strike twice


----------



## MegaSteve (May 3, 2012)

Good away win for the 'Ammers tonight...


----------



## louise_a (May 3, 2012)

Yes a good win but I remember when Fat Sam was manager of Blackpool, in the old div 2 playoffs, we won 2-0 away at Bradford then went ultra defensive at home and got beat 3-0. the Appy Ammers had better not count their chickens just yet.


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 3, 2012)

Would be very suprised if Hammers lost this now and I hope they dont.


----------



## louise_a (May 5, 2012)

Blackpool won last night 1-0 but to be honest we should have won by 2 or 3. Wednesday's game will be more nervewracking than it should have been but finger crossed we can avoid getting beaten, then is off to Wembley again, hopefully.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 5, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Blackpool won last night 1-0 but to be honest we should have won by 2 or 3. Wednesday's game will be more nervewracking than it should have been but finger crossed we can avoid getting beaten, then is off to Wembley again, hopefully.
		
Click to expand...

Think it wil be very hard for Blackpool at Birmingham and you may rue missing so many chances. Personally I enjoyed Blackpool in the PL and love Ian Holloway as a gaffer. Dislike Birmingham big time so will definitely be a tangerine fan this week


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 7, 2012)

Cardiff well and truly spanked by the Hammers tonight thankfully. Played welll tonight WHU and will take some stopping on this showing.


----------



## louise_a (May 7, 2012)

Got to admit it will be a hard job for us or Brum at Wembley on the 19th, still one off game and all that.


----------



## Tiger (May 7, 2012)

Top performance home and away by the Hammers, very happy fan tonight but May 19th is going to be tough. Given our record against them this season I'd rather have Blackpool but you never know with Holloway's teams...


----------



## johnboywalton (May 7, 2012)

Very very pleased tonight, let`s hope we can keep the momentom going and Prem here we come!

:whoo::whoo:


----------



## louise_a (May 7, 2012)

Tiger said:



			Given our record against them this season I'd rather have Blackpool but you never know with Holloway's teams...
		
Click to expand...

We really owe West Ham one, only one pont last season and two whippings this season, rather play them at Wembley than in a 2 legged affair, mind you we do have the little matter of Brum on Wednesday before even thinking about it.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 7, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Cardiff well and truly spanked by the Hammers tonight thankfully. Played welll tonight WHU and will take some stopping on this showing.
		
Click to expand...

With the money you've spent and the players you've got you shouldn't even be in the playoffs. Big Sam will be one very relieved man if you get through it. Do you think Sam will stay if you get beat at Wembley? More to the point, do you want him?


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 7, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			With the money you've spent and the players you've got you shouldn't even be in the playoffs. Big Sam will be one very relieved man if you get through it. Do you think Sam will stay if you get beat at Wembley? More to the point, do you want him?
		
Click to expand...

Not a West Ham supporter mate, I just hate Cardiff with a passion, I'm not biased I dont care who beats them!!


----------



## HawkeyeMS (May 7, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Not a West Ham supporter mate, I just hate Cardiff with a passion, I'm not biased I dont care who beats them!!
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 7, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Fair enough 

Click to expand...

No probs:thup: Anyway if WHU do get promoted I think big Sam will keep them up comfortably if they fail to get promoted then he is under real pressure.


----------



## Andy808 (May 8, 2012)

I can't stand the playoffs anyway. Should be top 3 up for the bottom 3 down. There's no playoff for the last CL place. I know it's about money but it's bull.


----------



## mikeb4 (May 8, 2012)

whu all the way


----------



## richart (May 9, 2012)

Looking like a West Ham Blackpool final at the moment.


----------



## richart (May 9, 2012)

HawkeyeMS said:



			With the money you've spent and the players you've got you shouldn't even be in the playoffs. Big Sam will be one very relieved man if you get through it. Do you think Sam will stay if you get beat at Wembley? More to the point, do you want him?
		
Click to expand...

From what I have read on the West Ham forums, the supporters want the mad one in charge,Paolo Di Canio. Now he would be good value in the premiership.


----------



## louise_a (May 10, 2012)

just back from Brum, it was scarey for the last 20 mins but we did it. Wembley here I come, again.


----------



## johnboywalton (May 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			just back from Brum, it was scarey for the last 20 mins but we did it. Wembley here I come, again.
		
Click to expand...

Congrats Louise, shame it will be short lived   

C`mon you Hammers!!!!!


----------



## Imurg (May 10, 2012)

Andy808 said:



			I can't stand the playoffs anyway. Should be top 3 up for the bottom 3 down. There's no playoff for the last CL place. I know it's about money but it's bull.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed.

West Ham finished, what, 10 points clear of Blackpool and B'ham?
It's not right.
WH have earned the right to go up.

I remember a few years back a team from one of the lower leagues finished nearly 20 points back from the 1 st playoff place and still went up......

Don't like the playoffs


----------



## louise_a (May 10, 2012)

Playoffs are contentious, but they have been in place for years and everyone knows the score. In the past Blackpool have finished 3rd and lost in the playoffs and also not finished 3rd and gone up, so I will feel no qualms if we do it again this season.


----------



## Liverbirdie (May 10, 2012)

louise_a said:



			Playoffs are contentious, but they have been in place for years and everyone knows the score. In the past Blackpool have finished 3rd and lost in the playoffs and also not finished 3rd and gone up, so I will feel no qualms if we do it again this season.
		
Click to expand...

Well said, as you say clubs know from the start of the season, so no excuses. The play offs also keep another 7-8 (sometimes) clus seasons going right until the end. When they first started wasn't there a season or two, where the 3rd and 4th place from the higher league played 3rd and 4th from the lower league. It also meant that you definitely weren't relegated, if finishing 3/4th from bottom.

Or did I dream that?

I hope you come up.


----------

